# Availability of RCI points resorts



## gacastewart (Nov 15, 2012)

I am a little disappointed with the offerings for RCI points resorts, especially in the Caribbean.  THey have precious little availble when I do a search, but if I look under "extra vacations" there are lots of options to choose from.  Shouldn't those units be available to points members?  Do those who have weeks fare any better when it comes to looking for an exchange?


----------



## squierjosh (Nov 16, 2012)

Really? I guess that depends on what you mean by "precious little." I just went to RCI and logged in and there were 138 resorts listed in the Caribbean. To me, that seems like a lot of choice in such a small part of the world. When I click on Extra Vacations, sure I get 8,100 results, but I'm sure most of those are the same resorts listed multiple times, since each vacation is listed separately.



gacastewart said:


> I am a little disappointed with the offerings for RCI points resorts, especially in the Caribbean.  THey have precious little availble when I do a search, but if I look under "extra vacations" there are lots of options to choose from.  Shouldn't those units be available to points members?  Do those who have weeks fare any better when it comes to looking for an exchange?


----------



## gacastewart (Nov 16, 2012)

From what I understand RCI has somewhere close to 4 million members, so putting it in perspective 138 resorts (many of which only have a few weeks available over the next 10 months) is not what I would call large.  

What gets me is that most, if not all, of the 8,100 results you mentioned under Extra Vacations should be available to their members.  RCI doesn't own any resorts so all of their inventory comes from exchanges which they are now renting out for extra profit rather than exchanging them the way an "exchange company" should.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 16, 2012)

I certainly believe RCI rents  out member deposits but I really don't think the disparity that you are seeing is mainly due to the rentals of owner deposits.

In RCI weeks when I look at exchanges only for the Caribbean I see:  142  (8482  available units)

When I look at extra vacations only I see: 144  (8050  available units)

When you look at the extra vacations you should take away resorts that ID numbers begin with R.  These are typically non timeshare resorts or resorts that both (like Disney) an R ID for rentals and a non R ID for member deposits.  They are often the most expensive rentals on RCI.  Resorts that start with A and C for ID numbers are often all inclusive resorts that probably have more developer deposits than member deposits but usually show up on both.


The St George's club in Bermuda has 105 check in days as extra vacations and 1 as an exchange.  I don't know if it is all developer deposits but some probably are.  The MF's are very high and the tpu's are fairly low so I wouldn't deposit if I owned there.


Which resort were you hoping to get that you see as a rental and not as an exchange?


----------



## gacastewart (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation about R resorts etc.  Where do you find the total number of units available?  I see that info for Extra Vacations but not under points exchange.... maybe it's only under weeks?

I don't have a specific resort in mind, but often the resort I'm looking for is not available when we can travel.  The main issue for me is the disparity between what is available for exchange vs renting, part of which you explained in your reply.


----------



## gacastewart (Nov 16, 2012)

I just tallied up the number of units available for a points exchange over the next 10 months and it comes to 762.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 16, 2012)

gacastewart said:


> I just tallied up the number of units available for a points exchange over the next 10 months and it comes to 762.



Some resorts are more plentiful in RCI points and some in straight weeks TPUs.
Where do you want to go?  Any particular resort in mind?  

You need to search 10 months in advance for most of the good stuff in RCI points when your booking window opens.  There are also some good last minute deals but those are usually also offered on the weeks side where they get gobbled up by the much larger weeks membership.   Before the advent of TPU's RCI points last minute bookings used to be much more plentiful, not so anymore.


----------



## wptamo (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi gacastewart...

There was a few islands & resorts in the Caribbean that I liked and seemed somewhat attainable.. a few that looked awesome but were not attainable easily... and the latter were very expensive to buy into!
I stumbled upon an ebay auction(in 2010) for a week at one of the resorts on an island I visited on a cruise, a 1 bedroom week 12, so I took the plunge and bid (I sniped it too!) and won!

Turns out to have been a good decision for me...  I can get to that island resort using points "home resort" 12 months out, and the other islands resorts using 'home group' 11 months out... from the last year and a bit there seems to always be availability in these windows even during peak times! Going to Aruba end of Feb 2013! 

So, by purchasing a small 1 bedroom (at resale price, merci TUG) at a nice resort that is part of this group of resorts on a bunch of islands, with a decent week I can now easily get into that resort and others within their family of resorts. I would assume any time or size I want (based on availability) as long as book at the beginning of the window. I have an 'IN". I just accumulate all my points and book it... I do points for deposit with some of my weeks so I have lots to work with...

This is how I get ahead of the general public's 10 month window to get better options...
But I plan ahead and know what I want ahead of the 11-12 month windows.. It drives my wife and friends crazy but I usually can have several options for places I like (ie the Caribbean). And wifey is happy! Ya I gotta get the oh, ok from her before I push the button to book it...

Hope this makes sense and helps... in my head it makes sense, but to explain on paper (text) dunno?? And I'm not sure it is the most cost effective way to use time shares, but it seems to work for me now...

thanks,

Paul


----------



## wptamo (Nov 29, 2012)

I do have a question that is in line with the original post, maybe a tad off topic... maybe it will help gacastewart too!

I want to go to a hard to get into resort.... (outside of my group of resorts) 
Would I be best to wait till the 10 month window opens up at the midnight hour? or do  an ongoing search on points, and let the system do it for me!?

Anyone have any luck with ongoing searches?


thanks in advance Paul


----------



## Free2Roam (Nov 30, 2012)

wptamo said:


> I do have a question that is in line with the original post, maybe a tad off topic... maybe it will help gacastewart too!
> 
> I want to go to a hard to get into resort.... (outside of my group of resorts)
> Would I be best to wait till the 10 month window opens up at the midnight hour? or do  an ongoing search on points, and let the system do it for me!?
> ...



I'm officially in my 2nd year with RCI Points and my experience has been good at 10 months out right after midnight. I booked The Suites at Hershey for Memorial Day weekend 2013, The Manhattan Club for July 2013 and The Hilton Club of New York for September 2013.

With that said... My understanding is that ongoing searches thru RCI Points accounts are only allowed for Weeks deposits not Points deposits. So you could possibly get your request filled further in advance if you're looking for the whole week. And you'll pay the Weeks exchange fee.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Dec 2, 2012)

FreeIn2010 said:


> I'm officially in my 2nd year with RCI Points and my experience has been good at 10 months out right after midnight.



Quick follow-on question - when folks say 10 months out at midnight does that mean say 300 days or is it 10 months (i.e. If I wanted to travel starting Nov 5th then I would look at the inventory at midnight on Jan 5th)

Thanks!


----------



## Free2Roam (Dec 2, 2012)

Today, December 2, 2012, I can book points reservations no later than October 1, 2013. So exactly 10 months. I hope that helps.

I use this to help me know when to check for specific dates.   http://www.timeanddate.com/date/duration.html


----------

